# First trip to France



## Catira (Jun 22, 2011)

My husband just told me he has a seminar in Le Vigan, France this August. I have never been to Europe and am researching as much as possible. We would fly from Houston,Tx to CDG (paris) and connect to Montpellier (MPL) which is an hour away from Le Vigan. Still have to figure out how to we will get to Le Vigan from Montpellier.

Now, on the airfrance website, it shows a connecting flight from CDG to MPL with only an hour in between. I don't think this would give us time to do immigration/customs and then have enough time to make connecting flight.

After seminar, we will fly back to Paris to explore city and hopefully a quick trip to London for 2 days. Really wanted to also go to Rome and Venice but not sure we will have enough days. My plan is to go 8/18-9/2. But the seminar is 8/20-8/24 leaving a couple days early to see Paris. 

If you have any suggestions for me please let me know.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 22, 2011)

Great Britain has a high tax (a green tax) for flights - would save dollars to NOT fly out of London on this trip.

Paris is a big city. A couple of days will barely scratch its surface. London is another "BIG" city where several days is not enough. If you must see another country, go to the Netherlands (Amsterdam) or Brussels (or Beurges - a midevil city& a world historical site). Amsterdam is a major flight center, the people very friendly, and the country currently holds the title for tallest average height of its people (US used to have that title). Plus, it is a compact city ...


----------



## janna1 (Jun 22, 2011)

We went to Paris and London for 9 days in March. Five days in Paris and 4 days in London. We felt too rushy for our trip. If I redo my trip, I would only stay in Paris and visit some nearby towns for all 9 days.

Highly not recommand to go to London for 2 days.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't do unless you can do it right.  Paris is an incredible city ... So is London.  Make the time to enjoy what the world has enjoyed for a thousand years or more.  JMHO

Brian


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2011)

Paris is an awesome city to visit and vacation! There is so much to see and do in this cty alone. You will need three - four days to truly enjoy this city.

You will enjoy your viist across the pond.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 23, 2011)

Catira said:


> Now, on the airfrance website, it shows a connecting flight from CDG to MPL with only an hour in between. I don't think this would give us time to do immigration/customs and then have enough time to make connecting flight.
> 
> After seminar, we will fly back to Paris to explore city and hopefully a quick trip to London for 2 days. Really wanted to also go to Rome and Venice but not sure we will have enough days. *My plan is to go 8/18-9/2*. But the seminar is 8/20-8/24 leaving a couple days early to see Paris.
> 
> If you have any suggestions for me please let me know.



An hour for connections from a Transatlantic Flight is waaaaay short, especially at CDG airport. Even if the AF Website allows such a connection, which I doubt, I would never book it. Even if you don't clear at CDG, it is still a close connection.

If you are leaving on the 18th, you will arrive in France on the 19th so no real time for Paris on the arrival trip. You could take a HoHo or similar sightseeing ride on the 19th, overnight at CDG, (the Hilton there is pretty nice and convenient to the RER to Downtown. They will hold their bags if a room is not ready.) and fly to the Conference early the next day. That might give you a feeling for Paris for your longer stay after the Conference.

I would take the time to see Paris in some depth and if you want a taste of London, take a day trip (and back) via Eurostar. The taxes for a Transatlantic London flight are absurd.

Amsterdam is my second favorite city in Europe, after London, and well worth a look. Schipol Airport is my favorite Euro airport and have good flights back to the states.

Take the time to see one (or two) things in depth and whet your appetite for other places with a quick visit for a longer stay later.

Cheers


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 23, 2011)

Totally agree that there is NO WAY you can make a one hour connection in Paris at CDG.  We have struggled in the past to make a 2 hour connection, and actually missed a connection once.      CDG is so bad that whole family (including my kids) dictate that we NOT fly through CDG.  But of course you're going to France, so you have to, but seriously, plan a MINIMUM of 2 hours to make a connection (and I don't mean 1 hour and 50 minutes, a full 2!) OR MORE when arriving.  It's that bad.  Really.  The airport is huge, you land and taxi in the plane for easily 20 minutes, you go through security over and over and over (one time we actually counted and we went through security 5 times when making a connection!).
You might have a better time staying in France and seeing things.  You can day trip to Chartres and Versaille.  Maybe go out to the Loire Valley (spending the night a few nights) or Normandy or Mont St. Michel?  Get a guidebook and start reading and you may find you don't have time even for London.  The problem with hopping from major city to major city is that you lose a whole day to travel so figure that in to your plans.  If you feel like you have enough time, then great and go ahead and do it!  If not, then stay in a single country.
It will be a GREAT trip, regardless!


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 24, 2011)

Catira - We're off to the Marriott Village d'ile de France for two weeks in August and whilst we've been there twice already ashamedly we've never actually ventured in to Paris.  This is mainly because our children have been quite young and it's not really a city suitable for children in the way that London is.  This year however we are going to spend a day or two there (it'll give me a break from Disneyland at least).  France itself is a fantastic country and if you aren't travelling with young children there is a wealth to see and do.  Paris itself will keep you occupied for several days.  In my opinion whilst you can get to London on the Eurostar very quickly two days is not enough to fit in the sights you'd want to see, it would be far too rushed and too stressful.

France is huge and I would recommend that you stick to the country and enjoy everything French.  Take your time and see some of the sights, enjoy leisurely lunches and dinners with fantastic food and wine, take in the beautiful countryside and enjoy some of the more pleasurable driving experiences in Europe.  Realxing and immersing yourself into the French pace of life will result in a far more enjoyable holiday than rushing around, stressed, trying to fit in all the 'must see' sights.  I would save London (and Britain) for another time.

Also, I would disagree with Amsterdam being one of the 'must see' cities in Europe.  It comes way down on the list for me.  Way behind many of the Eastern European cities such as Budapest, Prague, Kracow, Tallinn.  Amsterdam is just another modern European metropolis with the added tourist traps of the coffee shops and red light district.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Also, I would disagree with Amsterdam being one of the 'must see' cities in Europe.  It comes way down on the list for me.  Way behind many of the Eastern European cities such as Budapest, Prague, Kracow, Tallinn.  Amsterdam is just another modern European metropolis with the added tourist traps of the coffee shops and red light district.



My thoughts on Amsterdam was based on nearer to France than London - without the green departure airfare tax.

If you check my other posts over the years, I totally recommend Budapest, Krakow and Karlovy Vary. Prague is a little lower on my list, although I have been there twice for multiple days (did have a very nice Christmas Market).

Budapest and Krakow is on my very short return to places.

As for places in France, I stayed outside of Chartres and in Vannes as a personal guest of families living there. 

Vannes has lines of stones standing on end (Stonehedge era). Apple cider and crepes (both meat and dessert) are regional food.

Chartres cathedral is outstanding. It is surrounded by the old town center, updated and upscale when I was there years ago.


----------



## Catira (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the great advice.

I have booked my flights and we will land at CDG at 8:10 am and our connecting flight to Montpellier is at 11:25 am. This is my first trip to Europe and traveling on such short notice stresses me out a bit. My husband has gone before, but it was years ago and of course the planning is always done by me.

Since we fly back into CDG on 8/25 we will stay in Paris for the remainder of the trip. Hoping to take the Eurostar for a quick 2 days in London. We fly home on 9/2 so will only have 7 days to sightsee. I wish we could stay longer but with two kiddos in school that is not possible.

Be patient with me as I'm sure I'll have many more questions


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2011)

Now go to your favorite bookstore, get a guidebook for Paris/France and study it. Get your passport applications in so you don't stress over that at the last minute. Brush up on your high school French and get ready for a good time!

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 24, 2011)

*Eurostar to London*

If you go to the Eurostar site, they have package deals for a two day stay or depending on how much you like Paris, a one day trip is very doable, especially since you gain an hour going to London.

If you do find Paris too good to leave, make sure a day trip to Versailles is in the plan. 

Cheers


----------



## Catira (Jun 24, 2011)

*Too far from paris attractions?*

I checked Interval and they have a get a way week at Royal Regency and Club Royal Regency in Vicennes, France. Would this be too far from most paris attractions?


----------



## Carol C (Jun 25, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Catira - We're off to the Marriott Village d'ile de France for two weeks in August and whilst we've been there twice already ashamedly we've never actually ventured in to Paris.



Pompey Family...since you own at the Marriott and stay there often, what are your favorite things to do besides visit the Disney park? Have you visited some of the villages and towns within an easy bus or train ride from "the station"? I have a week booked at the Marriott in Oct, and I'd like to use that as a base for exploring France *without* going into Paris and without spending time at Disney. Thank you in advance for any tips on your personal "must do" authentic French experiences in that region!


----------



## alanmj (Jun 25, 2011)

Catira said:


> My husband just told me he has a seminar in Le Vigan, France this August. I have never been to Europe and am researching as much as possible. We would fly from Houston,Tx to CDG (paris) and connect to Montpellier (MPL) which is an hour away from Le Vigan. Still have to figure out how to we will get to Le Vigan from Montpellier.



Everyone else is giving you advice about what to do after Le Vigan (and I would support the majority view that you do not try to pack too much in. Come back next year...), I'd like to make a couple of suggestions for your time in Le Vigan.

I am currently spending a month every year in Montpellier for work - May to be precise. I cannot tell you just how much we love the place. Languedoc and Provence are wonderful places to travel around. My advice is to rent a car from Montpellier airport for your time in Le Vigan, and travel around seeing places. 
- You must go and see the Roman aqueduct in Nimes -  the coliseum in interesting but a little disappointing, esp. if you have seen the one in Rome.
- You should go on a wine-tasting tour
- Go to Aix en Provence
- Go to Pezenas
- Go to see the walls of Carcasonne - the inside is very Disney-fied, but the walls are worth seeing
- Go S from Carcasonne and see the Cathar castles and learn about the Cathar obliteration by Catholics ostensibly on religious grounds but in reality for northern French Lords to gain territory and serfs in the south 

There is lots to see in southern France. You may decide to give Paris a miss and see it another time...


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 25, 2011)

Catira said:


> I have booked my flights and we will land at CDG at 8:10 am and our connecting flight to Montpellier is at 11:25 am.



That should be sufficient. But do some advance research on CDG so you'll have a plan for getting to your next gate.

You may also want to have a back up plan and travel insurance in case your arrival is substantially delayed.  Our last flight across the pond arrived two hours late due to a storm delaying departures from Orlando.


----------



## eal (Jun 25, 2011)

Paris is such an amazing city, I think you will end up regretting that you have to tear yourselves away to make a pre-planned trip to London.  Stay in Paris for the entire week and you will thank us later!

Go to London for at least 7 days next year...


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 26, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Pompey Family...since you own at the Marriott and stay there often, what are your favorite things to do besides visit the Disney park?



Carol C - We actually own at Harbour Lake but have managed to trade into France this year (previous trips have been booked using bonus weeks).  We'd love to own in Europe however it was half the price to buy an American resort!

We've also previously stayed in a property bond in St Simeon, about 16 miles from the Marriott.  The local area is full of forests and fields interspersed with old towns and villages many of which beg for a detour to stop off and try some of the local food.  There are Châteaux everywhere and you could spend weeks visiting them all.  Versasille, Provins, Reims and Fontainebleau are all within reach and offer some fantastic sights (if castles and palaces are your thing!).

Having a 6 and 4 year old limits our options somewhat and whilst cheese and champagne tasting would happily occupy me for half a day my kids won't allow it so I've resigned myself to the fact that for the next few years at least my holidays in France (and elsewhere) are going to be centred around theme parks, pools and the beach.

The location of the Marriott Village d'ile de France is in a 'new' village which is within an area which is being built from scratch.  At first sight it appears pretty uninspiring and doesn't really offer much in terms of historical sights.  It is, however, a superb base for exploring and it warrants the use of a hire car.  I've never used a bus in France so I can't vouch for the extent of their network.  The nearest train station to the Marriott is Marne La Vallee which is directly outside Disneyland.  From here you can catch a train to wherever you want in France including the high speed rail and the more traditional lower speed network.  This also includes the Eurostar to London which is an incredibly stress free means of travelling from France to London and takes no time at all.  My advice though would be to hire a car.  It gives you so much more freedom and driving in the ile de france region (Paris excluded!) is a pleasure.  Even for someone who is used to driving on the left I found the roads to be quiet, well maintained and easy to navigate.  There is also a lack of the usual European mentality to driving!

Pools and parks aside my favourite pastimes in France centre around food and drink.  I can recall stopping off at a local garage on one trip to France having arrived relatively late in the evening and picking up a bottle of wine for 1.5 euro's expecting it to be nothing more than rough vinegar however I was pleasantly surprised when I came to drink it.  A trip to the supermarket the following day left me spending an hour wandering the wine aisles amazed and envious at the ridiculous prices they were charging for some fantastic wine.  The cheese and meat aisles were another source of greedy amazement.

There is a small town centre about five minutes walk from the gates of The Marriott where there is a small Champion supermarket which is where you will find all your basic requirements for your stay at your villa (which are fantastic by the way) and much cheaper than the on site Market Place.  There is also a very good butcher and a fantastic bakery in the town and nothing beats a morning stroll there to buy some pain au raisin and croissants for breakfast.

Personally, I take a leisurely approach to my holidays (after all, they're a break from the stresses of work) and I tend not to have a schedule or a list of things to do.  That probably works for us because we have the luxury of being an hour away from Paris and there's an "always another day" approach to seeing the sights.  As such I suppose we're not constrained by a desire to see as much as we can unlike when we visited New York last year where I was the complete opposite.

My advice would be that if you're not constrained by young children then hire a car and visit the local towns, Châteaux and castles.  Enjoy leisurely lunches, cheese and wine tasting and immerse yourself in the slower pace of life in the French countryside.  Visit Paris, see the sights and return to you villa, shattered!

October may well be relatively warm or it could rain solid for two weeks!  Either way you'll have a fantastic trip.  Four weeks to go and I can smell that cheese already!


----------



## Carol C (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello!

Are you a travel writer? You sure write like one! I loved this posting and think you should consider submitting much of it to a travel magazine. You are a lovely person and a true asset to TUG!

Carol 




Pompey Family said:


> Carol C - We actually own at Harbour Lake but have managed to trade into France this year (previous trips have been booked using bonus weeks).  We'd love to own in Europe however it was half the price to buy an American resort!
> 
> We've also previously stayed in a property bond in St Simeon, about 16 miles from the Marriott.  The local area is full of forests and fields interspersed with old towns and villages many of which beg for a detour to stop off and try some of the local food.  There are Châteaux everywhere and you could spend weeks visiting them all.  Versasille, Provins, Reims and Fontainebleau are all within reach and offer some fantastic sights (if castles and palaces are your thing!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 26, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are you a travel writer? You sure write like one! I loved this posting and think you should consider submitting much of it to a travel magazine. You are a lovely person and a true asset to TUG!
> 
> Carol



Ha Ha, not a travel writer Carol but a detective!  I won't suggest that creative writing forms a basis for my job.  

Thankyou for your wonderful comments, they made me and my wife smile.

I can think of nothing better than sharing knowledge of places that you've visited with other people.  After all, so much is placed on choosing the right place to spend a holiday.  Those hallowed two weeks of the year are too precious to be wasted on a trip that disapoints and fails to live up to expectations which is part of the reason I suppose why we were sweet talked into buying a Marriott timeshare and if you're in a position to offer advice on a location then you should share it.

I'm fortunate enough to have been able to visit a lot of Europe with my wife and friends before our children came along and we're now at a stage where the children are experiencing the youthful awe of the US that I had as a child.  This was part of the reason for buying into Harbour Lake and as a result of trading into Fairway Villas last year the children still cite it as their favourite holiday ever.  I often sit here on the computer poring over the Vacation Club website pondering which resort to try and trade into next.  The locations are all so evocative and some which are relatively unknown as holiday destinations in the UK such as Hilton Head and Branson.  After all, the only destinations Brits tend to visit are Florida, New York and Las Vegas.  I can still remember the curiosity raised when I told people that I was holidaying in New Jersey.  I can only wonder what the reaction would be if I told them I was going to Missouri!

It took me a while to appreciate France because for a long time my only experience of it was travelling on a ferry from Portsmouth to Cherbourg on an overnight trip dubbed a 'booze cruise'.  These trips consisted of a horde of English people boarding a ferry on a Friday evening at Portsmouth and spending the evening drinking and dancing into the early hours.  At 05:30 the ferry would arrive at Cherbourg and hundreds of hungover and bleary eyed Brits would descend on this poor, unfortunate town.  For the most part many of these, myself included, would scour the town for sustenance.  Crepe's and croissants were not sufficient, we wanted bacon and eggs, the 'Full English', of which the French were not particularly adept at providing.  Having failed at this endeavour the next priority was to locate the nearest supermarket and secure as much cheap beer and wine as your trolley could accomodate.  Any lingering over the saucisson or fromage aisle would place you at risk of missing your return ferry as there was only a five hour window.  Unfortunately I've witnessed this issue first hand much to the chagrin of my accompanying friends and that prized ring of Polish sausage was reluctantly handed out over the proceeding six hours waiting at the ferry terminal. 

 Now the residents of Cherbourg had developed an understandably poor opinion of the English which was based predominantly on the weekly deluge of visitors to their town and they responded, as any other person would, with an obvious disdain towards us.  My response was, predictably, that they were typical of the stuck up image of the French that we had all been led to believe and this view was maintained for several years until I finally bypassed Cherbourg and spent some time in rural France.  To say there was a change in attitudes was an understatement.  There was a genuine sense of warmth and welcoming that was absent from all my previous visits and I finally began to experience a true sense of what France is about.  As such, I've become very fond of the place and whilst the French still retain a certain arrogance about them I can forgive them for it and feel that I have a lot to make up for those dubious booze cruises that I took part in.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Get your passport applications in so you don't stress over that at the last minute. Brush up on your high school French and get ready for a good time!
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim brought up the2 things I was going to mention.  Be sure to allow for sufficient time for a passport.  

My husband and I knew no French when we went to Paris 2 years ago, but we greated people in French as well as we could.  Then asked in French if they spoke English.  Many said no, but more said "a little".  We managed to find our way around quite well and enjoyed Paris tremendously.


----------



## Catira (Jun 26, 2011)

alanmj said:


> Everyone else is giving you advice about what to do after Le Vigan (and I would support the majority view that you do not try to pack too much in. Come back next year...), I'd like to make a couple of suggestions for your time in Le Vigan.
> 
> I am currently spending a month every year in Montpellier for work - May to be precise. I cannot tell you just how much we love the place. Languedoc and Provence are wonderful places to travel around. My advice is to rent a car from Montpellier airport for your time in Le Vigan, and travel around seeing places.
> - You must go and see the Roman aqueduct in Nimes -  the coliseum in interesting but a little disappointing, esp. if you have seen the one in Rome.
> ...


 Unfortunately, with school age children it is hard to get away on vacation to Europe. This trip will be be just DH and I since my inlaws are visting us and will be staying with the kiddos. Paris is on my must do list for this trip since I have no idea when we will travel there again.



eal said:


> Paris is such an amazing city, I think you will end up regretting that you have to tear yourselves away to make a pre-planned trip to London.  Stay in Paris for the entire week and you will thank us later!
> 
> Go to London for at least 7 days next year...


 Hoping to visit London for 2 days this trip.. but with so many things in Paris we might not get a chance.



falmouth3 said:


> Jim brought up the2 things I was going to mention.  Be sure to allow for sufficient time for a passport.
> 
> My husband and I knew no French when we went to Paris 2 years ago, but we greated people in French as well as we could.  Then asked in French if they spoke English.  Many said no, but more said "a little".  We managed to find our way around quite well and enjoyed Paris tremendously.


We have our passports.. and I hope I remember enough French phrases from High School. I took two years of high school french.. but not enough to have a conversation with someone.

THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE!! I am a first time traveler to Europe and appreciate all the suggestions. We fly back to Paris 8/25 and have to start planning our week.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 10, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Ha Ha, not a travel writer Carol but a detective!  I won't suggest that creative writing forms a basis for my job.
> 
> Thankyou for your wonderful comments, they made me and my wife smile.
> 
> ...



For some reason the old song "Who Stole the Kiszka?" has flown into my head and I'm afraid now that it will get stuck there!  Mr Pompey, thank you again so much for sharing your stories!


----------



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

What a great stories! But most of all: enjoy your first trip to Paris, France. You will love it when you get the hang of it. Yes, French people are arrogant but so are us Dutch people, and I guess many Europeans are. Remember we are the old world for many Americans and the French are very proud of their history and culture. But you will love their museums, architecture, shops and food! And they like it when you speak French but don't get mad when they don't understand you. And don't be surprised when they speak English with a heavy accent. Yes, it's Frenglish. Next time make a stop in Amsterdam in the Netherlands and enjoy the Dutch old masters, canals, tulips and great houses of the Golden Age.


----------



## Catira (Jul 24, 2011)

*International Drivers license?*

My husband would like to know if he needs an international drivers license to rent a car in France? Also what on what side of the car is the driver's seat.

Thanks so much


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 24, 2011)

Catira said:


> My husband would like to know if he needs an international drivers license to rent a car in France? Also what on what side of the car is the driver's seat.
> 
> Thanks so much



You (or he) won't need an IDL. It is just a translation of the U.S. State- issued one. They are free if you are AAA members, but I wouldn't go to the trouble. Did it once and was never asked for it. You'll find most cars are just like the typical small ones available at your local dealer. For instance a Ford Focus is a 'large' car. The steering wheel is on the left side and on the Continent, they drive on the right side of the road, just like at home. You won't see many speed limit signs as the rules are uniform. These may be a little off, but iirc, limits are about 50KmPH in town,  80 on secondary roads and 110 on superhighways. Locals drive much faster. There are some different and unusual smaller cars, as parking is at a premium. You'll be amazed at the places you will see cars parked. You might consider renting a GPS when/where you get your car, or downloading European maps to one you have at home. Just remember to remove it from the car so it won't attract thieves.

Enjoy your European adventure!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Margariet (Jul 25, 2011)

Catira said:


> My husband would like to know if he needs an international drivers license to rent a car in France? Also what on what side of the car is the driver's seat.
> 
> Thanks so much



The driver's seat is on the left side, just as in the US. People drive on the right side of the road. Nothing different than what you are used to. International drivers license is not always necessary but it's recommended.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 25, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> For instance a Ford Focus is a 'large' car. You won't see many speed limit signs as the rules are uniform. These may be a little off, but iirc, limits are about 50KmPH in town,  80 on secondary roads and 110 on superhighways.



Correction: the maximum speed limit is 130 km France on the highways, only 210 when it's raining. There are lots of signs on the road when the speed varies, especially when the road is curvy, the speed limit will drop to 100 0r 80 km. There are many speed camera's. The speed is highly enforced in Europe but when there are no camera's around locals will drive faster. But 130 km is easy to handle when you drive on very good highways which you will. On secondary roads the speed limit is 90 - 110 depoending on the kind of road. When it's raining 80 - 100.

And Ford Focus is certainly not considered a large car, allthough the sizes of many cars are smaller than in the US! But it might be very handy when you are planning to visit old Europe. But we always drive through France in a large car!


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to rent a car in Europe but seldom if ever any more. Between the narrow streets, difficult to find parking, Congestion Charges like in London, LCC for Air Travel and excellent other public transportation, it isn't worth it to me.

OTOH, I did enjoy maxing out a BMW on the Autoban when I once rented in Germany. Rock Solid at top end speeds (not to be mentioned here). 

Cheers


----------



## Margariet (Jul 25, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> I used to rent a car in Europe but seldom if ever any more. Between the narrow streets, difficult to find parking, Congestion Charges like in London, LCC for Air Travel and excellent other public transportation, it isn't worth it to me.
> 
> OTOH, I did enjoy maxing out a BMW on the Autoban when I once rented in Germany. Rock Solid at top end speeds (not to be mentioned here).
> 
> Cheers



Don't forget there live millions of people in Europe who drive everyday. And lots of them live in the countryside or in suburbs or in small towns, just like in the US. I bet many Americans are not used to drive in downtown NY! I've heard of people from Mumbai who got totally scared in Chicago! So I have learned that driving in the unknown makes some people go crazy. But driving in Paris or London is just the same as in any other big city in the Western world. Besides most people drive around the cities not through the cities. It's very easy to park outside the centres of the big cities and take trains or busses into the old city. But I'm biased or lucky since my husband drives everyhing everywhere!   Glad you liked being able to drive top end speeds, so does my husband! He's always testing his car speed in Germany.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 25, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Don't forget there live millions of people in Europe who drive everyday. And lots of them live in the countryside or in suburbs or in small towns, just like in the US. I bet many Americans are not used to drive in downtown NY! I've heard of people from Mumbai who got totally scared in Chicago! So I have learned that driving in the unknown makes some people go crazy. But driving in Paris or London is just the same as in any other big city in the Western world. Besides most people drive around the cities not through the cities. It's very easy to park outside the centres of the big cities and take trains or busses into the old city. But I'm biased or lucky since my husband drives everyhing everywhere!   Glad you liked being able to drive top end speeds, so does my husband! He's always testing his car speed in Germany.



I agree you can easily drive around in Europe but I would just as soon not worry about a car since one can get to where one is going without a car  unless it is a pretty remote location. Since I usually travel alone, there is no savings associated with having the extra passenger room.

I do buy my cars in Europe and drive them for a week or two before shipping them back to the states. That happens every five years or so but for touring, I leave the driving (Plane, Train or Bus) to others. 

Cheers


----------

